# Asked to demonstrate spinning-help!



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've been asked to demonstrate spinning at a ladies' meeting at church this weekend. It's a bit last minute, and I'm glad to do it, but I could use some advice.:shocked:

This is a group of adults, probably only a dozen or so. I have handouts on the parts of a wheel and a glossary of spinning terms. I'm planning to bring at least two wheels, fiber (both "raw" and ready to spin), a drop spindle, cards, niddy noddy...what else?

Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

An article of clothing made from handspun hand spinning history (rough)


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Spinning in different parts of the world, small it's bit on different fibers you can spin, possibly a sample of those fibers (cotton, silk, etc)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

You'll be surprised at the questions they will ask. I tend to just start out with the basics, as in what type of fiber I'm working with, at the time, and maybe how it is prepped. Then the "watchers" just sort of take over, asking all sorts of things.
For sure have samples, spun, and unspun, for them to touch, hand cards are good too, to show them how the fiber is brought to a spinnable state. 
I bet you'll do great!:happy2:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips! I am bringing a couple of wheels and some fiber--some dirty, some washed, some ready to spin. 

I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A few small facts about the history of spinning like
1) clothing as we know it could not exist without spun fiber
2) all of the sails on Magellion's ship were made from hand spun fibers
Blah, blah...... You get the point.

Have fun with it. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## turtlewoman (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for the history lesson, Marchwind. I never even thought of how they got those voluminous sails. I can't even imagine the amount of spinning that went into that project!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Smaller groups of less than two dozen don't need to be as organized as larger ones. Most of them have probably never seen a spinning wheel in action so you don't have to get into too many technical details, just a broad overview.

Generally, I'll take samples showing how to turn a fleece into yarn. Sometimes I'll take a bunny along since angora is one of our main fibers. Last demo started out with a raw fleece in a pile on the floor with a photo of the person who sheared it. It was a local fleece so some of the folks were familiar with the shearer and all of them knew the location the sheep was raised. Passing around a bit of the raw fleece, washed fleece and finished yarn was helpful for them to get an idea of it's transformation. While they were passing around the samples, I'd be showing (very briefly) how hand cards work. There'd be a couple of rolags ready to spin, so after a very brief foray into carding, I'd start spinning. There'd be a very brief overview of the spinning wheel, but a lot of it is just train of thought while setting up and using it. 

With a small group, you can interact more with the folks and sort of answer their questions as you go along.


----------



## Kasidy (Oct 20, 2002)

With a small group everyone can have a chance to spin. I used to do an annual "wool day" for a friend who taught fourth grade. I did a lot of the things mentioned above plus I let everyone try out the hand cards using something short stapled and easy to card like Suffolk. I had a supply of something long staple (usually Romney) that I had done at home on the drum carder. Then I would treadle the wheel (the hardest part of spinning) and let the kids each try feeding the fiber in--I could speed up or slow down or screech to a halt as needed. They loved it! It was a small school,so the word got around and every year the newest class was all geared up as soon as I arrived because they were going to learn how to spin wool. I also had samples a number of different fleeces and photos of the ewe that each came from. And because they were kids and I had all afternoon I told a few colorful stories about each ewe.
I miss doing the sessions--but the friend is long since retired.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, what a great opportunity! Bring some of your pretty socks to show what can be made.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I always start with the basic 3 steps (drafting, twisting then putting on bobbin) ... 

I start with attenuating the fiber into various thickness/thinness, then put the twist in by hand and use my finger as a bobbin. If everyone has some fiber, they can follow along with you.

Then I do the same, but use a drop spindle for adding twist

Then to the wheel.

It seems to 'lock in' the simplicity of making yarn. A wheel can be so intimidating, although fun watch. 



When you break it down to what most of us have done as kids (as in twisting grass), folks are more confident they can do it too.





(and that is why I'm called a fiber enabler)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow you ladies are great! I feel like I just attended a spinning class! Neat info. 
Someday.....maybe.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Osiris I'll make you a deal, you teach me to weave and I'll teach you to spin


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I point out the fact that I&#8217;m using gears. Big gear, little gear, which is why it spins around so fast. Adults will get this pretty fast. I&#8217;d also set up a bobbin that I don&#8217;t care about, so they can have a spin at it.


----------

